# Crystal River and Homosassa Fishing Report



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent report Kyle! How about posting some pics of your flies.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice add!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

World Class!


----------

